
Algorithms were supposed to make VA judges fairer: it's far more complicated - homarp
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/11/19/algorithms-were-supposed-make-virginia-judges-more-fair-what-actually-happened-was-far-more-complicated/
======
LeftHandPath
> You get substantially more added to your risk score for being younger than
> 30 (13 points) than, for example, having been incarcerated five or more
> previous times as an adult (9 points).

I’m starting to be routinely disappointed by people blindly trusting ML /
algorithms to “just work” and, often with disastrous effects, to eliminate
bias.

Someone who can get pop-culture’s attention needs to do a fucking Ted Talk and
explain why this is usually a bad idea.

Better yet, someone should do a preliminary meta-study of ML studies like this
to look at how often they seem to exacerbate bias.

~~~
pdkl95
> Someone who can get pop-culture’s attention needs to do a fucking Ted Talk
> and explain why this is usually a bad idea.

Tom Scott made a good attempt recently:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leX541Dr2rU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leX541Dr2rU)

